
Putting some reality into genomics hype - bbgm
http://phylogenomics.blogspot.com/2009/08/overselling-genomics-award-6.html
======
bbgm
Jonathan Eisen's response to the recent PR around Helicos previously discussed
on HN

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=754997>

